# ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen



## istock (4. Mai 2013)

Seit Jahrzehntes wird unser Gartenteich von Erdkröten besucht und jedes Jahr hatten wir tausende Kaulquappen im Teich. Im Jahr 2012 hat uns jemand 3 Goldfische in den Teich gesetzt und es gab keine einzige Kaulquappe. Stattdessen wucherten die Fadenalgen im Sommer und der Teich war voller __ Rückenschwimmer und auch über 100 Goldfischchen wurden groß.
Im April 2013 kamen wieder die laichbereiten __ Kröten und es gibt seit letztem Wochenende wieder tausende Kaulquappen - haben sie eine Chance? Soweit ich sehen kann gibt es kaum Zooplankton im Teich, weil Goldfische und Rückenschwimmer wohl recht gefräßig sind. Oder gibt es auch natürlicher Weise Jahre ohne Krötennachwuchs? 
Wenn es doch die __ Käfer und Goldfische waren - wie kann man die aus dem über 100m2 großen Teich heraus bekommen?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also mal meine Meinung in Kurzform: zu fressen finden die Quappen sicherlich genug. Leider haben auch die Goldfische die Quappen zum Fressen gern. Die Ruckenschwimmer erwischen auch ein paar aber nicht soo viele. Generell meiden Amphibien Gewässer mit Fischbesatz. Eben aus dem oben genannten guten Grund. 

Für die Zukunft bedeutet das: wenn Du Quappen bzw. __ Frösche haben willst, musst Du die Fische deutlich reduzieren     Am besten wäre: entweder oder ...


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## StefanBO (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hallo,

gab es 2013 keine Kaulquappen oder erst gar keinen Laich?

Erdkrötenlarven werden aufgrund körpereigener Abwehrkräfte nicht von allen Fischarten gefressen und profitieren somit als einzige einheimische Amphibienart manchmal sogar von Fischbesatz.

Goldfische sind sehr gefräßig in Bezug auf Laich und Kleinlebewesen sowie sämtlichen Nachwuchs und beeinträchtigen in der Regel bei künstlichem Besatz in kleinen Gewässern das Ökosystem extrem negativ (s.u.). Es wird zwar sicherlich weiterhin Zuwanderer (und Berichte über den vorhanden Artenreichtum ) geben, aber kaum noch zur Arterhaltung und -Vermehrung ausreichenden Nachwuchs, der selber Nachwuchs erzeugen könnte.

__ Rückenschwimmer sind auch recht gefräßig, sollten ihren Bestand und ihre Auswirkung auf andere Arten in einem sich selbst überlassenen Teich aber von alleine regeln. Wenn es zu einer Massenvermehrung kommt, findet diese in der Folge nicht genügend Nahrung ...

Zum Thema "Goldfische entfernen" wirst du sicherlich noch Tipps bekommen.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Grundaussagen:

Fische sind in kleinen Teichen immer ein "Problem" bezüglich der Artenvielfalt und insbesondere deren Vermehrungsfähigkeit. Als "klein" werden Gewässer bis ca. 500 qm bezeichnet.

Gartenteiche sind in der Regel noch viel (viel) kleiner und bieten kaum "getrennte" Lebensräume. Andererseits kann man dem natürlich durch die bewusste Gestaltung und Abtrennung von für die Fische nicht oder schlecht erreichbaren Zonen abhelfen.

Auf das Vorhandensein von erwachsenen und zuwandernden Amphibien und deren Laichverhalten müssen Fische nicht negativ wirken. Insbesondere viele Froschlurche (z.B. Erdkröten, Grasfrösche) produzieren massenhaft Nachkommen und "versuchen" es in fast jedem Gewässer. In den Millionen Jahren ihrer Existenz hat es auch gereicht, sich auf kleine Gewässer zu konzentrieren, da diese natürlicherweise fischfrei sind (ökologische Nische). Aber es gibt nur wenige Berichte und noch weniger Fotos über den das Wasser verlassenden Amphibien- und Libellennachwuchs in Fischteichen 

Auch ist es eine ökologische Grundregel, dass um so mehr Arten sich in einem Biotop erfolgreich vermehren können, je größer es ist. Für kleine Gewässer wie Gartenteiche heisst das, dass manche Arten nur noch als Futter für andere Arten dienen und deren Fortbestand ermöglichen. Das gilt schon für die natürlicherweise vorkommenden Arten (Amphibien, __ Libellen usw.) Fische können in kleinen Gewässern große Gebiete kontrollieren und leer fressen.


----------



## istock (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Es geht mir hier nicht um das grundsätzliche Artensterben oder -gleichgewicht, sondern ganz speziell um die Krötenpopulation, die in meinem Gartenteich groß geworden ist und ihrer Natur gemäß nur zu diesem Teich zum Laichen zurückkehrt - egal was dort in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist. Und ohne Zooplankton werden die Kaulquappen nicht zu __ Kröten. Deshalb suche ich zunächst mal nach Tipps als Sofortmaßnahme, um dann längerfristig irgendwie die Goldfische wieder wegzubekommen, denn außer den Kröten geht es mir auch um die vielen Objekte, die ich stets aus dem Teichwasser mikroskopierend beobachten konnte und die jetzt seit einem Jahr nicht mehr da sind.


----------



## butzbacher (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Um die Fische weg zu bekommen, hilft vermutlich nur im Spätherbst leerpumpen und über Winter durchfrieren lassen.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hallo,


istock schrieb:


> Und ohne Zooplankton werden die Kaulquappen nicht zu __ Kröten.


wenn es dir nur ums Zooplankton geht, dann zunächst mal die gute Nachricht: Das ist nicht die Nahrung der Kaulquappen; und es besteht keine Nahrungskonkurrenz zu Goldfischen. Die fressen nur den Molchen die Nahrung weg, und das sind dann auch größere, bewegliche Tiere (z.B. Insekten- und Amphibienlarven), kein Plankton.

Froschlurchlarven ernähren sich insbesondere von Phytoplankton und Detritus.


----------



## Garfield (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hi,



> Aber es gibt nur wenige Berichte und noch weniger Fotos über den das Wasser verlassenden Amphibien- und Libellennachwuchs in Fischteichen



Heute morgen , Foto von den ersten geschlüpften __ Libellen.
Im Teich sind sowohl erwachsene Goldfische, und Goldorfen, als auch 3 Jungorfen und ~6 Junggoldfische vom letzen Jahr.


> Generell meiden Amphibien Gewässer mit Fischbesatz


Jedes Jahr habe ich Massen an Krötenlaich und Quappen, und wenn ich ein wenig suche finde ich auch noch Fotos von fast fertigen __ Kröten ( Quappen mit Beinen )
Und jedes Jahr schlüpfen Libelle.
Allerdings habe ich eine grösser Fläche ( Pflanzenfilter ) wo die Fische wohl nicht so gut hinkommen.


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hallo,



Garfield schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr habe ich Massen an Krötenlaich und Quappen, und wenn ich ein wenig suche finde ich auch noch Fotos von fast fertigen __ Kröten ( Quappen mit Beinen )
> Und jedes Jahr schlüpfen Libelle.
> Allerdings habe ich eine grösser Fläche ( Pflanzenfilter ) wo die Fische wohl nicht so gut hinkommen.


vielen Dank für diese Hinweise. Grundsätzlich bin ich an solchen Berichten sehr interessiert. Wenn es Möglichkeiten gibt, Fische und (eingeschränkte) Artenvielfalt in kleinen Teichen mehr oder weniger zu vereinbaren.

Allerdings gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du mit Krötenlaich und Quappen den/die von Erdkröten meinst. Die werden von vielen Fischarten gemieden und sind somit die berühmte Ausnahme, die die allgemein gehaltene Regel bestätigt 

Außerdem erwähnst du auch (mehr oder weniger) abgetrennte Bereiche - das dürfte in vielen Fällen eine Möglichkeit sein (wenn man denn Wert darauf legt), die Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten zu erhöhen.

Dass Amphibien generell Fischteiche meiden, stimmt so nicht. Da müsste man wirklich die einzelnen Arten unterscheiden. 

Über __ Libellen und Fischbesatz weiß ich nicht viel. Man müsste die Exuviendichte vergleichen ... Und eben auch die Gewässergröße und -struktur, die von entscheidender Bedeutung sein dürfte. Gerade Libellenlarven dürften abgetrennte und/oder ausgedehnte Pflanzenfilter lieben 

Und natürlich gilt das auch nicht für alle Fische gleichermaßen, das Spektrum der "Gefräßigkeit" ist da recht variabel 



StefanBO schrieb:


> Erdkrötenlarven werden aufgrund körpereigener Abwehrkräfte nicht von allen Fischarten gefressen und profitieren somit als einzige einheimische Amphibienart manchmal sogar von Fischbesatz.
> 
> [...]
> kaum noch zur Arterhaltung und -Vermehrung ausreichenden Nachwuchs, der selber Nachwuchs erzeugen könnte.
> ...


----------



## Garfield (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hi Stefan,

Mein Teich sieht so aus.
Wie man sehen kann habe ich regelmässig __ Frösche im Teich, die ohne Probleme mit den Fischen zusammenleben.
Allerdings scheint mir der Laich auch der von Erdkröten zu sein, deren gibt es viele hier.
Wahrscheinlich ist mein Teich nicht mit normalen Fischteichen zu vergleichen, weil wohl die halbe Fläche jedenfalls nicht von den grossen Fischen zu erreichen ist. 
Jungfische lieben es aber zwischen den Lavasteinen rumzuschwimmen. Auch die Quappen scheinen hier gross zu werden.
Mir gefällt die Kombination sehr gut, einerseits die Fische, andererseits der Pflanzteil mit vielen vielen __ Libellen , Wasserläufern und sonstigen Insekten. 
Von den Vögeln , die zum Baden kommen gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## istock (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hallo,

schade ich hatte gehofft, dass es mehr Leute vom Fach in diesem Forum gibt, die mir helfen können. Nun will ich wenigstens mein Fachwissen hier einstellen, damit vielleicht weniger "Fehler" passieren: also grundsätzlich gehe ich davon aus, dass Krötenquappen tatsächlich durch ihr körpereigenes Gift vor dem Gefressen werden weitgehend geschützt sind. Des Weiteren fressen alle Amphiebienlarven zunächst, bis zum Erscheinen des zweiten Beinpaares Phytoplankton - also kleine Algen. Danach ernähren sie sich nur noch tierisch d.h. von Zooplankton bis sie das Wasser verlassen und als kleine __ Frösche, __ Kröten oder __ Molche von diversen krabbelnden, kriechenden und auch fliegenden Tieren in angemessener Größe. Ab der Nahrungsumstellung treten die Kaulquappen also mit Goldfischen und Rückenschwimmern in Konkurrenz und wenn es wie in meinem Teich 100te Goldfische und 1000de Kaulquappen sind, dann herrscht Nahrungsknappheit.
Der Vorschlag zum entfernen der Goldfische (Teich leerpumpen im Herbst) ist gut gemeint, aber wohin mit über 100m3 Wasser? Woher soviel neues Wasser nehmen? Ganz zu schweigen von dem restlichen Tier- und Pflanzenbesatz (außer den Goldfischen), der entsorgt/überwintert/neu gekauft werden müsste?


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Moin,

100.000 Liter auszupumpen ist natürlich illusorisch. Da hat Andre die Profilangaben überlesen.
Eine konventionelle Methode wären natürlich das Fangen mit einer Reuse - ohne Garantie, wirklich alle Exemplare zu erwischen. 

Eine andere Methode, die mir spontan bei dieser Teichgröße einfällt, wäre, den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub auszutreiben, sprich einen größeren Raubfisch, wie z.B. einen __ Hecht einzusetzen, der unter den Goldfischen aufräumt, um diesen dann wieder raus zu angeln und auf die Regenerierung im nächsten Jahr zu hoffen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*



istock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Des Weiteren fressen alle Amphiebienlarven zunächst, bis zum Erscheinen des zweiten Beinpaares Phytoplankton - also kleine Algen. Danach ernähren sie sich nur noch tierisch d.h. von Zooplankton bis sie das Wasser verlassen und als kleine __ Frösche, __ Kröten oder __ Molche



Hi,

ein kleiner Irrtum. Die Larven der heimischen Schwanzlurche (Molche und __ Feuersalamander) fressen keine Algen, die ernähren sich schon von Anfang an rein carnivore Kost. Froschlarven hab ich auch schon mehrfach bis zur Metamorphose ohne "lebendes" Zooplankton aufgezogen (wie vor ein paar Jahren als die Quappen meine erste Lotossaat gefressen haben. und ich dann schon Anfang Mai hunderte von Fröschchen hatte. 
Frosch- und Krötenquappen lassen sich auch sehr gut mit Fischflockenfutter/Teichsticks ernähren (wo ja neben herbivoren Zeugs ja auch Anteile von tierischen Proteinen drin sind), was anderes hatten die Grasfroschquappen damals in den verschiedenen Becken nicht bekommen. Die sind da nicht sehr zimperlich wo sie Proteine herbekommen (in Algenaufwüchsen ist ja auch so manches winzige Kleinvieh drin was sie auch schon von ersten Tag an beim abraspeln mit aufnehmen und Quappen fressen auch an jeder Art von Aas was sie im Teich finden können

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Hallo,


istock schrieb:


> Des Weiteren fressen alle Amphiebienlarven zunächst, bis zum Erscheinen des zweiten Beinpaares Phytoplankton - also kleine Algen. Danach ernähren sie sich nur noch tierisch d.h. von Zooplankton bis sie das Wasser verlassen [...]. Ab der Nahrungsumstellung treten die Kaulquappen also mit Goldfischen und Rückenschwimmern in Konkurrenz


nein, das stimmt nicht.

Zunächst einmal musst du, wie schon erwähnt, unterscheiden. Schwanzlurche (__ Molche, __ Salamander) leben von Anfang an räuberisch und attackieren alles, was sie (gemäß ihrer Größe) erbeuten können. Oder vielleicht besser ausgedrückt, alles was ihre Aufmerksamkeit erregt und was sie "glauben" erbeuten zu können  

Froschlurchlarven = Kaulquappen wiederum ernähren sich hauptsächlich von Detritus (auf den Boden abgesunkenes totes organisches Material, egal ob tierisch oder pflanzlich) und organischen Belägen (abraspeln) sowie (auch) filtrierend von zum Phytoplankton zählenden Organismen wie Grün- und Kieselalgen.

Ich weiß, es gibt Untersuchungen über die Mageninhalte von Kaulquappen, Fachleute kennen sicherlich die entsprechenden Quellen.

Im letzten Teil der Entwicklung der Kaulquappen, wenn auch die Vorderbeine vorhanden sind, fressen Kaulquappen bis zum Verlassen des Wassers gar nicht mehr!
 Sie "schrumpfen" quasi mit Hilfe von Fettreserven aus dem Schwanz (und wohl auch aus dem schlanker werdenden Rumpf) zum fertigen Frosch. Erst als fertig ausgebildetes Landtier werden die Froschlurche dann zu Jägern.

Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass (Zoo-) Plankton sich nicht selbständig bewegende Lebewesen bezeichnet und somit filtriert wird. Ich wüsste nicht, dass __ Rückenschwimmer oder gar Goldfische filtrieren, ich kenne sie nur als Jäger, aber da lasse ich mich ggf. eines besseren belehren - aber dann bitte ggf. mit Nachweis/Quellenangabe


----------



## butzbacher (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 100.000 Liter auszupumpen ist natürlich illusorisch. Da hat Andre die Profilangaben überlesen.



Hallo Christine, 

ich hatte das schon im Profil gelesen. Aber unter Missachtung aller Begleiterscheinungen (Ablass und Neubefüllung, andere Fauna, Flora) ist das leider die wohl sicherste Variante, Fische aus einem Teich zu bekommen.

Die Hechtlösung ist aber auch nicht die Schlechteste. Dauert zwar etwas länger, ist aber effektiv. Ob jedoch ein __ Hecht dann genug ist, sollte auch bedacht werden.

Wo sind eigentlich __ Reiher und Komoran, wenn man sie mal braucht. Hier dürften die sich doch austoben, ohne dass die ganzen Hasser auf diese zwei Arten eindreschen.

Gruß André


----------



## Blue2002 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: ein Jahr ohne Kaulquappen*

Ich kann Christine nur zustimmen - hatte anfangs in meinem Teich 5 Goldfische, die sich rasend schnell vermehrt haben. Ich habe mir dann von einer Fischfarm vorübergehend einen __ Hecht ausgeliehen, der hat in meinem Teich wirklich ganze Arbeit in kürzester Zeit geleistet.


----------

